# Game Thread: Saturday Nov. 4 @ Knicks



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (1-1) - New York Knicks (1-1)*

*Time*: 7:30 Eastern
*Venue*: Madison Square Garden
*TV*: FSI
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Jamaal Tinsley | Stephen Jackson | Danny Granger | Al Harrington | Jermaine O'Neal*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Jeff Foster | Marquis Daniels | Sarunas Jasikevicius*

*Injuries*

 - Broken Finger

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 22.5
*Rebounds* - Jeff Foster 8
*Assists *- Darrell Armstrong 5
*Steals *- JStephen Jackson 3 
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 3
*FG% * - David Harrison 100
*FT%* - Marquis Daniels/Jeff Foster 100.0
*3PT%* - Darrell Armstrong 62.5










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Steve Francis | Stephon Marbury | Quentin Richardson | Channing Frye | Eddy Curry*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Nate Robinson | Jamal Crawford | David Lee*

*Injuries*

 

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Quentin Richardson 25
*Rebounds* - David Lee 10.5
*Assists *- Steve Francis 7
*Steals *- Jamal Crawford 1 
*Blocks* - Eddy Curry 1.5
*FG% * - Nate Robinson 73.3
*FT%* - Steve Francis 100
*3PT%* - Quentin Richardson 83.3



*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 0-1
Road: 1-0
Overall: 1-1 (2nd in Central, 3rd in East, 7th in NBA)

New York Knicks
Home: 0-0
Road: 1-1
Overall: 1-1 (2nd in Atlantic, 3rd in West, 7th in NBA)*








</center>








*- 25 points/6 rebounds/5 blocks in last game*








*- 20 points in last game*

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Jermaine O'Neal vs. Eddy Curry

Games vs. Knicks this year:

None

Average Score:

Bobcats- 0
Pacers- 0

Prediction:

Pacers 102
Knicks 90


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

95 pacers
89 knicks


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers 97
Knicks 92


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 102
Knicks 100


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

100-92 Pacers.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

105-94 Pacers win


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers - 99
Knicks - 101

We don't play good at this moment.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

98-88 pacers


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Finally, this is what I like to see. They are playing as a team offensivly and defensivly. Great start!


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Finally, this is what I like to see. They are playing as a team offensivly and defensivly. Great start!

Offensive is playing great, this is what I love to see. Easily best quarter yet this year.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Foster and Daniels are really hustling...that layup and that dunk from Foster made me jump out of my seat...The Knicks are playing extremely sloppy...SJax still is taking horrible HORRIBLE shots...

Pacers 22
Knicks 14

end of the first quarter


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

They should bring Jackson off the bench for Daniels, or even move Jackson to bench for Foster and Granger to the 2. He just jacks up too many bad shots, it hurts the team.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

The teams playing great. Incredible defense, good rebounding, taking smart shots(most of the time), getting it inside, running the fast break.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Stupid 9-2 run by NY...It's allright though we'll still win....GO PACERS!!!!


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Jackson needs to be taken out. He's 0-8 on open shots.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> Jackson needs to be taken out. He's 0-8 on open shots.



He's trying too hard....


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Crazy that its 6 minutes into the 3rd quarter and we still have not shot 1 free throw...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Playing unbelievable right now, especially baby Al.....We're perfect so far in the 3rd.....


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Tinsley is a feild general. Amazing PG when healthy.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> Tinsley is a feild general. Amazing PG when healthy.



He's looking as good as I have ever seen him play....


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I think they need to bring Darrell in to get something going.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Fred Jones said:


> I think they need to bring Darrell in to get something going.


They brought him in and regain the lead.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Great game, solid performance by everyone except Jackson who picked it up with some clutch moves,a nd Granger, who did well despite being in foul trouble.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

All I know is that JO had 5 blocks for his second straight game. That makes 11 blocks so far over 3 games.

But 10 blocks in 2 games is def. making me smile.

Tinsley :biggrin:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Well, I missed this game to go see Saw III, and it looks like I missed a good one. Tinsley with 14 assists, Jermaine with 5 blocks, Al with 32 points, Armstrong 5-6 shooting, and Saras picking it back up again.

Final Score- 109-95

Pacers Fan- 12
Auggie- 20
Box Man- 15
rock747- 12
Fred Jones- 12
2dumb2live- 5
Pacersthebest- DQ'd
Jermaniac Fan- 18

Winner- 2dumb2live


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Well, I missed this game to go see Saw III, and it looks like I missed a good one. Tinsley with 14 assists, Jermaine with 5 blocks, Al with 32 points, Armstrong 5-6 shooting, and Saras picking it back up again.
> 
> Final Score- 109-95
> 
> ...


Fudge Yeah!
The Nets fan wins!
:laugh:


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Haha look at this quote from Eddy Curry "We got out of what we were doing that got us back in the game. They made some big shots. They have been together for awhile so they know where each other is on the court. We just have to get better." Apparently we have been together for a while. All 8 new members included.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Fred Jones said:


> Haha look at this quote from Eddy Curry "We got out of what we were doing that got us back in the game. They made some big shots. They have been together for awhile so they know where each other is on the court. We just have to get better." Apparently we have been together for a while. All 8 new members included.


Gotta appreciate the infinite wisdom of Eddy Curry.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Monster game from Tinsley: 14 Assists, 8 Points, 2 Blocks, 1 Steal, 4 Rebounds in only 27 minutes


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers win! im very impressed with our PGs so far. i really didnt think old man armstrong still had it in him.. tinsley and sarunas are playing the way they should, dishing out assists and sinking shots/free throws, respectively. makes ya wonder if orien green is that much need as anticipated.. oh well its still early.. JO 5 blocks again!! awesome.. and to see harrington finally doing well after struggling in the first two..


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Pacers - 99
> Knicks - 101
> 
> We don't play good at this moment.


I am happy to say I was wrong :biggrin:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> *Well, I missed this game to go see Saw III,* and it looks like I missed a good one. Tinsley with 14 assists, Jermaine with 5 blocks, Al with 32 points, Armstrong 5-6 shooting, and Saras picking it back up again.


OT: How was it? In Holland it's in cinema from half december, lol.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> OT: How was it? In Holland it's in cinema from half december, lol.


Without trying to spoil it for you, it's better than the Saw II with fewer holes in the traps, and it pieces a lot together, also. The series could've easily ended there, but of course, it won't.


----------

